# Just finished....



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We just finished this job last week. The customer was my sister. She bought the house from my parents and its the house I grew up in. My dad also bought the house from his mom, so its now in the family since the 50's!

She built out the second floor and most work was up there. The heights, and the houses being so close together made for some interesting set-ups...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice Paul!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice looking place! I really like the detail around the 3 windows in the back.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Superb painting, Sir! :thumbsup: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet, I like the multiple colors.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Thats a cool looking place, good job...:thumbup:


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

I Hope she paid you well


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

keepin it in the family!!! good stuff.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

They dont build them like that anymore. Good job. Very nice. Awesome color scheme too.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks great! Nice color combination.. that red really makes it pop. :thumbsup:


----------

